# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Εισαγωγη διακοσμητικες κοτες

## Rebel

Καλημερα σας
Θελω  να φερω απο το εξωτερικο κοτες  brahma buff Columbian απο Γερμανια.Εαν ξερει καποιος να μου πει τι χρειαζεται για να τις φερω και να εχει κανει την διαδικασια
Ευχαριστω

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

Άγνωστος " Χ " δια μένα Rebel !!!!

----------

